# carp for cut bait ??????



## cat daddy

what do you think of useing carp for cut bait???????


----------



## rockbass

well I see that nobody else has chimed in on this question, so here goes.

I have only used carp for cutbait a couple times. When I did, it worked, but I do not think it did any worse or better than any other bait I was using. Most times when I catch a carp, I just get them off the hook and back into the water as soon as I can. I have heard from others that carp are good for cutbait, but I think I will stick with the shad or bluegills. Good luck if you use it though!


----------



## lark101_1999

tryed it didnt do any good live or cut fished side by side with other baits and out did it other than an empty hook


----------



## catking

Hey lark- I used it a few times and only caught other carp. I kid you not...CATKING


----------



## PAYARA

its the worst cut bait ever used.not even worth the trouble.
it accually repels fish.


----------



## DavidWS10

I've had pretty good luck using live israeli carp for bait when fishing for flatheads. I've heard of guys using small, live common carp with some luck when fishing for flatheads. But as a cut bait, I don't believe they are bloody or smelly enough to be truly successful.


----------



## cat daddy

thanks for tha advise fellas. i tryed it this past weekend and i did not have any luck with it .


----------



## Fishman

lol PAYARA!

I've seen cut up carp work quite well, almost as good as cut shad. If you asked me I'de say that fresh fish of any variety is just about as good as the next, with some considerations.


----------



## rockbass

I knew that someone like payara would have a post like that!  somebody has to defend those stinky things.!!!


----------

